# Brother mfc-j5910dw printing problem



## lights142 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone im having a problem with my Brother mfc-j5910dw printer,im using Sub ink and custom icc profile from cityinkexpress but when i print most images, there are light lines going through the images.i have tried different profiles and settings and had no joy.i watched a conde video on how to set up my profile in photoshop and it still came out the same.i have tried printing in illustrator and sillhouette studio with no joy.All my test prints and nozzle checks are coming out fine but when i print its still the same other then some really clear images i can find, even shapes made in illustrator are printing with lines. 

Any help would be much appreciated

thanks Danny


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The Brother printers use Epson piezo technology, so I'll assume many of the same issues apply.

Do the nozzle check a couple times in a row. Sometimes it'll be fine one print, but not the other. Then do a print alignment. 

As with nozzle check the alignment is in the maintenance tab.

You can also try turning off bidirectional printing. On the Epsons this is referred to as High Speed. When toggled on, the printer prints bidirectionally. Try with the option off.


----------



## sargriva (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi ,

Can you please help!. Iam lost with my heat press ( first timer) , can I use my MFC brother J615w printer for sublimation and if yes what kind of ink ,profile etc. I would appreciate any info.

Thanks


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

This thread should answer itself.. why are you using a consumer grade all in one office inkjet printer for sublimation work? of course your going to have problems. buy an Sawgrass SG-400 or SG-800 for tabloid size.
quit trying to be cheap.. your going to have nothing but problems and spend more money in the long run for a crappy end product.
I have had no problems with my SG-800. There is a reason companies spend a ton of money on R&D then partner with companies like Ricoh.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sargriva said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please help!. Iam lost with my heat press ( first timer) , can I use my MFC brother J615w printer for sublimation and if yes what kind of ink ,profile etc. I would appreciate any info.
> 
> Thanks


Your inbox is full so I couldn't respond to your question you sent me. So I'll answer here.

Question:

"Thanks Michael very much for the quick response. So just to get this right can I use CISS using normal ( not sublimation ) for my Brother J615W printer to print images on sublimation paper and then use the heat to transfer the image on a mug, plate, cap."

Not all printers need to use a CIS, printers that are designed with very large carts it is not needed to get a CIS, just buy the large size refillable carts in those cases.

CIS typically are for printers designed for small carts, so you have to check what is available for that specific model.

Many Brother models there are large refillable carts available. With a CIS typically the tanks holding the inks would be outside the printer.

Having said all that, there is no such thing as a _sublimation_ CIS. Some sublimation vendors may call their CIS a "sublimation CIS", but those can hold any kind of inks. It could be that the only inks they are selling are sublimation inks.

CIS units hold any kind of inks ... dye, pigment and dye sublimation.

Also keep in mind that while the Brother printers are the piezo electric type, it might be difficult to get sublimation support for your model.

Most desktop users use either Epson or Ricohs for sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AE7HF said:


> This thread should answer itself.. why are you using a consumer grade all in one office inkjet printer for sublimation work? of course your going to have problems. buy an Sawgrass SG-400 or SG-800 for tabloid size.
> quit trying to be cheap.. your going to have nothing but problems and spend more money in the long run for a crappy end product.
> I have had no problems with my SG-800. There is a reason companies spend a ton of money on R&D then partner with companies like Ricoh.


Many of us use "office grade" all in one inkjet printers for sublimation work.

While you might not be aware of it all Ricohs are "office grade".

Those SG printers you are referring to use the same technology as the "office grade" Ricohs and are actually made by Ricoh. 

They took out a few features not needed for sublimation, changed the packaging and the case and then bundled in their own carts and Power Driver. The print head, carriage drive, paper feed, and the electronics are nothing unique to sublimation. The only difference is how it is marketed. It is just a retrofit but more carefully disguised than what the rest of us use.

You my friend are also using a "office grade" printer, you just pay out the you know what for it and also for the inks. 

Sorry that you drank the vendors kool-aid, but please don't misinform others. If you like your printer it's great to say so, but don't try and throw any curve balls in here please.

So I hate to break the news to you, all 4 color inkjet printers that sit on desktop are "office grade"

Having said all that, the Brother is probably not the best choice.


----------

